# Looking to adopt a female pigeon



## Brant (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Brant, and I am located in Johnson City TN. I love birds of all kinds, and really enjoy pigeons! I would love to adopt a female pigeon that was tame to semi tame. If anyone has a female pigeon I could adopt please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Check out my site, I have MANY hand tame birds (handled daily since hatching), I need to find good loving homes for ASAP.


----------

